# PC gets stuck on "Core id Shift 1" on boot.



## cgprats (Sep 20, 2018)

Good day, everyone. I recently installed FreeBSD 11.2 on my desktop, however I have been having some issues. My system only boots on safe mode. Whenever I boot with verbose mode, I get stuck on the Core id Shift 1. I asked on reddit's FreeBSD subreddit and was told that it is probably a bug in SMP, which is why it boots using safe mode (apparently SMP is one of the things disabled with this boot flag). The attached image shows precisely where it gets stuck. The PC previously worked fine with an 11.1 image (this was a few months ago though, back before I understood the differences between FreeBSD and Linux, leading to me not getting far and removing the install)






Here is my desktop's hardware:
i7-5820K
GTX 1080
16 GB (2x8, in dual channel) Hyper Fury X
Asus X99-AII motherboard

Sorry for any inaccurate or irrelevant information, as I am new to FreeBSD overall, and the only experience I have is with servers (but I am loving it!)


----------



## ucomp (Sep 21, 2018)

perhaps this will help  : https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## cgprats (Sep 21, 2018)

ucomp said:


> perhaps this will help  : https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99-A-II/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Thanks! Installing the latest BIOS fixed the issue.


----------

